# Ko Olina - Photos and videos



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

We just got back from an awsome 8 day trip to Ko Olina.  This is our 5th time at Ko Olina and we never get tired of it!

First some pics from our Mountain View balcony 




View to the left.





View to the right.

Now a couple pics from the grounds.




View from one of the hot tubs!





Sunset view from the BBQ's

Now for some of the the snorkeling pics.  All of these were taken at the Lagoons at Ko Olina!




Damsel Fish around a coral head.





Parrot Fish





Lizard Fish





Scorpion Fish





Leaf Scorpion Fish


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very large Tang (not sure what one)





Barracuda





Flounder





Moray Eel





Octopus





Turtle





Another Turtle!

Next I will try to post some videos!


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone know how to embed Photobucket videos?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 12, 2012)

*Tnx 4 sharing*

Thank you for sharing some of your photos.  They put a smile on my face.

Bruce

:whoopie:


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 12, 2012)

Ko olin a is our favorite timeshare


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

We own an EOY even year so have gone in 2008, 2010 and 2012.  We traded in in 2006 for a week and got a second with "The Gift of Time" promotion that Marriott use to offer and then again in 2011!  We absolutely love the place!

This year there were more turtles than I have ever seen, mostly in Lagoon 2 but I saw an average of 3 a day over there!


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well according to Tug Brian, I need to post a link to the videos until we upgrade the BBS.  

*NOTE: You need to click on the picture to take you to the video*

So here are a few videos I took with a GoPro HD camera.  All are less than 2 minutes long!




Snorkel run with 3 turtles!  Lagoon 2 - Ko Olina, Oahu, HI




Snorkel run with turtle and fish!  Lagoon 2 - Ko Olina, Oahu, HI




Flounder that I almost put my hand on!  Lagoon 4 - Ko Olina, Oahu, HI




Octopus I discovered in a rock - Lagoon 3 - Ko Olina, Oahu, HI 




First Moray eel of the trip (saw 4 different ones) - Lagoon 3 - Ko Olina, Oahu, HI 




Octopus changing color to scare me off - Lagoon 3 - Ko Olina, Oahu, HI 




Big Moray eel I found - probably 4 inches in diameter!  Lagoon 3 - Ko Olina, Oahu, HI


----------



## travelguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Good Stuff.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## gwenco (Apr 14, 2012)

*Fantastic!*

Thank you for posting - it put on much needed smile on my face as well:whoopie:


----------



## presley (Apr 14, 2012)

Great photography.  I didn't even know that there was good snorkeling at Ko Olina.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momeason (Apr 14, 2012)

Definitely makes me want to  go there. Will I be able trade there with my Sheraton?
I do not own a Marriott. 
I would love to combine it with a week at the Weston on Maui.


----------



## slum808 (Apr 14, 2012)

momeason said:


> Definitely makes me want to  go there. Will I be able trade there with my Sheraton?
> I do not own a Marriott.
> I would love to combine it with a week at the Weston on Maui.



Using me worldmark I've matched into a two bedroom in May (45 days out) and early Dec. I wouldn't count on prime season. Getting it to line up with another week would be difficult. I would rent points for a sun-fri stay from a Marriott owner. Midweek rates are reasonable.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2012)

Love the pictures and vids.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures.  We will be there in two weeks, so will have to snorkel in the lagoons.  Only been there once before and I didn't do it.  We loved the resort the last time, so are really looking forward to the stay.


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 14, 2012)

Glad everyone is enjoying the pictures.  My wife calls me the "snorkel junkie" because I usually put in 3-4 hours a day!

I tend to float over rock sections to find the eels and octopus.  They usually are not out and about.  The fish and the turtles on the other hand were pretty much there whenever we wanted to look at them.  You just have to know where they go to graze!


----------



## pefs65 (Apr 14, 2012)

The pics are fantastic 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## curbysplace (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures and the videos.  Love the "crackling" sound effect especially heard on videos #'s 11 & 14.  Getting me revved up for our trip to Ko Olina mid May.


----------



## jazz_nh (May 2, 2012)

We've stayed here a couple years ago. The BEST Marriott we've been to. Loved it there. We own in Aruba at the Marriott Surf club. Hoping to find an opening for Mid July this yr at the Ko Olina.. long shot but we are coming for a wedding and hope to find a trade real quickly.


----------

